# Does anyone know what paint color is close to this?



## rosenalmonetz (Aug 4, 2021)

Does anyone know what paint color is close to this? Also if I paint my door this color will it look weird without the shading? How do I get my door to look like this?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

rosenalmonetz said:


> Does anyone know what paint color is close to this? Also if I paint my door this color will it look weird without the shading? *How do I get my door to look like this?*


Hire a professional


----------



## rosenalmonetz (Aug 4, 2021)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Hire a professional


Any suggestions on what the paint color would be?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

rosenalmonetz said:


> Any suggestions on what the paint color would be?


black and magenta. Its not a paint.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're not already a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to Register.

This thread is now closed.


----------

